# This sucks... Lupus...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

About four years ago i found out that my grandmother has lupus. She doesn't talk about it. It's getting very bad for her... she's losing all of her hair and she is going in for a pacemaker possibly on monday. I find all of this through the grapevine because my grandma is a silent sufferer... she doesn't want any of the family to look at her any different. She has always been a very independent woman and she has been fighting to keep working... she's facing the reality now that she may just have to quit. I feel lost, but I know I gotta be strong too.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry Shana. I had a good friend that had lupus. He did pretty good for a long time. I believe that it was around 10yrs before it got really bad for him. There are different kinds of Lupus do you know which one she has? I use to treat a dog with lupus. It was terrible we lost the poor thing after a yr of treating her the weird thing was the owner had lupus too.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. Spend all the time you can with her.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about that . maybe she could us a good dog ( pit) like the old man in the story. keep us updated .I'm sending up good thoughts for ya'll.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

texpitbull2 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that . maybe she could us a good dog ( pit) like the old man in the story. keep us updated .I'm sending up good thoughts for ya'll.


I've been giving her some facts about the APBTs lol but i don't think she'd ever go for it. She's terrified.

she has systemic lupus. Thank you guys for the supportive words. She's in her final stages. Some people never die of it... some do... She will. This may be my last year with her and that sucks knowing it... i know it has to be terrifying for her to know this is how she's going to die. I hope she's not suffering too bad.. she's just so weak anymore... it's scarey to see her like that. She used to barrel race in rodeos she's a RN and a realtor... pretty darn accomplished lady... I know it kills her to not be able to do all the things she loves.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry!

HUGS


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*eol*

I am so sorry for your difficult journey ahead, but please don't forget to celebrate her. She has been a gift to you and a trailblazer for the women in her family. Understand the strength she developed mentally over her lifetime will be her greatest gift. I am so sorry for this upcoming and current struggle. Hang in there.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bluefamily said:


> I am so sorry for your difficult journey ahead, but please don't forget to celebrate her. She has been a gift to you and a trailblazer for the women in her family. Understand the strength she developed mentally over her lifetime will be her greatest gift. I am so sorry for this upcoming and current struggle. Hang in there.


Bluefamily that brought me both to a smile and tears at the same time. Those were some wise words. Thank you very much!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry Shana. I really don't know what else to say.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

so sorry to hear about your grandmother and yes that does suck. i have no words of wisdom for you in your time of need but i think that bluefamily said it best. best of luck and God bless. :angel:

QUOTE=bluefamily]I am so sorry for your difficult journey ahead, but please don't forget to celebrate her. She has been a gift to you and a trailblazer for the women in her family. Understand the strength she developed mentally over her lifetime will be her greatest gift. I am so sorry for this upcoming and current struggle. Hang in there.[/QUOTE]


----------

